# RARE AMTRAK with Beautiful PRIVATE CARS



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Pretty interesting but what is it?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I have heard about private owners of pullman cars running there cars and forming a club. You can actually charter a train car at the American Association of Private Railroad Car Owners, where they promote luxurious travel experiences with private cars that regularly travel on Amtrak trains and others that create unique itineraries. They offer over 150 rail cars from domes and lounges to observation and sleeper cars. So how does one who owns there own train car hitch up to a passenger train subsidised by the government? Amtrak recently welcomed a new CEO, and owners of private rail cars are hopeful that the new management will ease some recent obstacles to increasing their hitching to Amtrak trains on regular routes. Owners pay Amtrak a rate of $3.74 per mile per car (plus additional fees for services.) Those miles add up quick so I imagine you need some pretty deep pockets for a cross country luxury ride.
You can read about it at... Forbes ...careful, link is pop up window advert heavy initally.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Severn said:


> Pretty interesting but what is it?


Did you not click on the video?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Owning your own rolling stock

AMTRAK Private Car Guidelines

CONDITIONS FOR MOVEMENT OF PRIVATELY OWNED RAILROAD CARS ON AMTRAK


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Yes of course I watched it. What I meant was ... Where did all them private cars come from. Which may be answered above.

Ok yeah Micheal provides. So I have read about this before but it didn't sink in.

I suppose it seems a tremendous hassle to me. Yet I like that some folks think otherwise.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It'd be a *itch being rich, wouldn't it!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sounds more expensive than owning a light aircraft. I can't imagine an $1800 a month hangar fee. Either one though along with boats are a money pit.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Could be a club. It's not worth the hassle to me even if I had the extra change to do it.

Which gets a little bit into these yacht things which are popular. I live in a watery place. Finding the time to get in any watercraft is not that easy .

But these boats often come with a crew. I mean I bet they sit unused for 80-90% of the time or more.


----------

